# API general cure



## Cichlids (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello,

Does anyone have API general cure or Prazi pro?

or knows of a local vet in the lower mainland that will help?

Thank you


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you can get it online


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

AquariumsWest has Sr Aquaristik Liquid Praziquantel Treatment if you don't mind a different brand than Hikari's.

SRA Praziquantel Treatment 8oz/250ml


----------

